# "Zenith?"



## patrick (Dec 8, 2010)

I just bought this bicycle. Its in pretty bad shape with some welds around the seat tube and dints in the frame. It is skip tooth but with out a chain and has a new departure model d coaster. It also has prewar dropouts with rear stand mounts. I was wondering what model this could be so I could restore it. I am guessing a Rollfast Zenith, but since there is no head badge I have been trying to guess by the crank with no luck and need help with an id for this bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 9, 2010)

either rollfast or hawthorne circa 1937 ish


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Patrick

The frame is an H. P. Snyder built frame. The drop tangs seem to first appear on that frame in very late 1937 or 38 and were used through the end of production of that frame in about 1940. Badge holes and chainring patterns can help a bit but it really could have originally been badged as just about anything as there were dozens of brand badges used on this frame and that chainring is generic to many of them. Rollfast, Zenith, and Hawthorne, are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## patrick (Dec 9, 2010)

Is this a rare bike?
How much do you think it would be worth in this condition, or if restored? I don't want to end up wasting money. I probably won't sell it, but it is nice to know you made a profit.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Zenith was the house brand for Marshall Wells stores. Keep it as it is, clean it up,lube it and ride it


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is another recent CABE post offering a similar Snyder built bike in good original condition for sale.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...7-Rollfast-Harvard-Barn-Fresh-Paypa-new-price!!

These frames are actually among the most common mid thirties balloon frames produced then and available today. They are not rare but they have a strong following due to their rakish lines. The damage to the fork and the repair to the juncture of the lower top tube and seat tube would, in my mind, be a deal breaker for considering a restoration of this bike, especially when a frame in good condition could be found for less than $100.


----------



## patrick (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm planning to grind down the welds, cut off the bike lock, and get it powder coated. Its just to cool of a frame. I also have a 50's Hawthorne fork just sitting in the garage waiting for a project.


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 10, 2010)

OldRider said:


> I think Zenith was the house brand for Marshall Wells stores. Keep it as it is, clean it up,lube it and ride it




The Zenith bikes sold in Canada are CCM made and not the same as the US built bikes. I just talked to a guy today who is restoring a Canadian Zenith with 28" wheels.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a Canadian Zenith I am restoring with 28in wheels. Mine have mini ccm imprints in the cranks. I've tried and ride it the other days (no coaster) and its a wicked ride. My frame is a men and its big enough for my 6' tall.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 22, 2011)

I have 2 of those Snyber built frames. One is badged a Zenith and the other has a mystery badge that was cut in half, but I'm going to badge it with a rollfast badge. Quite simply a very cool looking frame IMHO...I'm 6' 1" and it is a very comfortable ride with the seat up, post backwards and wide bars....The Zenith, I'm gonna restore with an accurate paint job, but it'll be a rider, the Rollfast, I'll be a little more creative.


----------

